
Ask HN: Freelance Web Development - poveritysucks
I&#x27;m thinking of learning PHP&#x2F;WordPress or Javascript as a way to get my feet wet into Freelancing. What&#x27;s a more lucrative and easy way to get into Web development as a remote web developer?
======
gregjor
There's no easy way, and when starting out you are competing with many, many
other people with the same idea. The bottom of the web development freelancer
pool is not lucrative. But here's a couple of starting points.

[http://typicalprogrammer.com/the-things-you-need-to-know-
to-...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/the-things-you-need-to-know-to-do-web-
development/)

[http://typicalprogrammer.com/tips-for-successful-
freelancing...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/tips-for-successful-freelancing/)

------
lollipop25
> What's a more lucrative and easy way to get into Web development as a remote
> web developer?

There's no other way than to get online and be noticed. As far as I know, the
people being hunted down are 1) The ones that contribute to some open source
project and 2) ones that are active in programming communities like Quora or
StackOverflow. That's because employers have tangible evidence of your skill
level (they see you code).

> I'm thinking of learning PHP/WordPress or Javascript as a way to get my feet
> wet into Freelancing.

Every technology has their own niche in the freelance world. Choose one you're
comfortable with, and where the action is. If you're still starting off,
better learn fast. These freelance things don't start off easy. Half of it is
the work, the other half, the paperwork.

